# UK Street Cars Southend Run In Association With Max Power - 14th August



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Not sure if this is every ones cup of tea but thought I would help the organizers and post it up. Nearly 1400 confirmed guest so should be a road block and a good chance to see some tasty motors.

Saturday 14th August 2010, Southend Seafront.

LINKY
http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=369619273947

Cheers All,

Luke :wave:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

This is my hometown so I think I'll have a nosey down there. 

Nice one thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

54 views and 1 reply..............I did say it would not be every ones cup of tea !!!!!!


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I am in Basildon so may pop down. Southend wont be able to handle 1400+ cars on the front though!! It will be grid lock if that many do actually turn up!!


----------

